# Looking for NON-DISCORD RP



## Mambi (Jun 18, 2020)

<_the air shimmers and parts, and from the hole a sleek black cat emerged and lands with a playful hop. As the glow fades from his eyes, the portal closes and vanishes as he speaks_> 

Hya, Mambi here, the portal-casting cat of chaos. <_he smiles and bows_> I'm looking for some RP fun and chat with new friends and thought I'd put out the flare! May it shine joyfully upon you. <lol>

Either SFW or NSFW is good as I'm cool either way...fun is fun after all!!! <_laughs_> If you start SFW and it leads organically into the other, that's fine too...if you wanna play NSFW, just let me know your kinks and we can chat about mine and figure out things. If not, I don't mind just chatting and going along with whatever scenario seems fun at the time as I'm pretty open and playful in general! I won't bore you with all my kinks here, but in general I enjoy intoxication, mind control, light bondage (*non*-humiliation) and basically positive fun things. Willing to experiment a lot but experience tells me what I like and don't. Luckily I like a lot. 

I'd say long-term but really it's common sense, if we're having a good chat and story RP, stick around for a while and have fun, otherwise short-term it is then! <grin>

Catch is, I only really use *these *forums ("conversation" PM's). I don't have Discord or anything like that. Apparently this is a showstopper for some people so thought I'd throw that out right away. <blush>

As for styles, I tend to write 2-3 small paragraphs or so and have what I think is a good imagination (and a twisted sense of joy and positivity) and like to play off others so back and forth really fuels the stories! <_the cat jumps playfully> _ I'm very flexible in stories and improv, willing to divert and go along with pretty much anything, and usually I don't expect to match styles exactly, but I only hope you try...otherwise I'm talking to myself and I do that enough according to the guy holding the straitjacket currently. <teehee>

So if interested, feel free to pop a message in my profile or start a conversation through it and let's have some chatty fun! <_the cat's eyes glow and he opens another portal behind him_> Hope to talk soon! <_he falls backwards through the hole with a wave and laughs as the portal re-seals itself behind him>_


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 23, 2020)

Sure, I'll bite.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 13, 2020)

Just a bump if anyone else is interested...chaos reigns!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Seems interesting Mr. Chaos Feline. I'm in.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 13, 2020)

Feel free to pop a "conversation" anytime you'd like then! <smile> I'm cool to go with any plot you want, but feel free to discuss if you need some inspirations.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Feel free to pop a "conversation" anytime you'd like then! <smile> I'm cool to go with any plot you want, but feel free to discuss if you need some inspirations.



Cool cool! My main thing is to discuss, so I'll be getting to you real soon! Funny how we went from the ring to the Role-play, quite funny transition there! I'll be coming to ya right now!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Perfect. All the details are worked out pal! I'm all set when you are!


----------



## Infamous-Mango (Jul 15, 2020)

I've been RPing for a LOOOONG time (22 years), and started in chatrooms where you had to refresh the page to see what people posted. Then I went to forums. I miss forums. 

Anyway, I tend towards paragraphs as well, in story/3rd person format; using " " for text, Italics and ' ' for thoughts, and everything else is perceived as an action. I have a lot of time on my hands, so would love to RP with you if you're interested ^^


----------



## Mambi (Jul 15, 2020)

I can relate to time...I started on BBS systems before the Internet even existed and "refreshing" was calling the computer and literally downloading the newest bundle of messages in ZIP format! <laugh>
And sure, I'd love to chat with new friends! <_smiles radiantly_> Jump in a "conversation" when you'd like and we can decide on a scene and the like...


----------



## Mambi (Mar 11, 2022)

_<the cat dances playfully, *BUMP*ing into a table as he dances with closed eyes and a blissed heart> _


----------



## The-Courier (Mar 11, 2022)

I may be interested


----------



## pyrotechnical (Apr 22, 2022)

interesting I’m well, interested


----------



## Allenisoki (May 12, 2022)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Stylish-Lupine (May 17, 2022)

Is this RP offer still open? if so I really liked the post, I tend to try and find people who go for longer psot lengths such as multi paragraphs, my kinks tend to be a bit on the weirder side so there is that but I'm generally pretty flexible and can do some more light hearted or slice of life RP, I tend to do NSFW +18 RP however so keep that in mind.


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2022)

Stylish-Lupine said:


> Is this RP offer still open? if so I really liked the post, I tend to try and find people who go for longer psot lengths such as multi paragraphs, my kinks tend to be a bit on the weirder side so there is that but I'm generally pretty flexible and can do some more light hearted or slice of life RP, I tend to do NSFW +18 RP however so keep that in mind.



_(Ah, *there *it is! I shall not have to whip my delivery bunny after all. <lol> See you in the PM's)_


----------

